# Painting Inner Fender Wells?



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

I am in the midst of a winter project and am toying with removing all of the seam sealer on my inner fender wells. But I am a little worried that paint will not hold up. Meaning will after one summer of driving, will it be nothing but a sand blasted mess? 
Anyone done it? I have seen it on show cars before, but this car does get driven, granted not that much and not in winter. But figure three thousand miles a summer or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Painting Inner Fender Wells? (20V'er)*

You might want to think about colored rino lining.. Just regular paint will probably be prone to rocks chips ect..


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Painting Inner Fender Wells? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You might want to think about colored rhino lining.. Just regular paint will probably be prone to rocks chips etc..

Yeah and undercoat or mix in some of the self etching primer type anti rust preventative.

Do you want color matched color? Why not go for off black? Thick and pebbely would work wouldn't it?

TBerk


----------

